# Duracoating a 226



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

do i need to strip down a 226 (or any handgun for this matter) to bare frame to duracoat it? Or is there a "simple" way to get this done with little hassle? any help on the subject would be great. 

also, any recomendations on companies that make the products to do this? pictures of finished products it OD green and Desert Tan would be great as well. thanks.


----------

